
Ask HN: Why can't I unsubscribe to privacy policy updates? - dmak
I have been getting too many emails for privacy policy updates. I really don&#x27;t want to know, and I already unsubscribed to many of these services.
======
termsfeed
It's a best practice to notify users when a company policy on privacy of user
data is updated, including updates on Terms & Conditions that have various
rules for users to follow [1].

[1] [https://termsfeed.com/blog/update-notice-legal-
agreements/](https://termsfeed.com/blog/update-notice-legal-agreements/)

------
wingi
Funny fact - if you ignore all the email, the services should care that they
delete all private data. Or you can reply to all these emails with the
request: Please send me an export of all personal data you stored in the last
years.

------
robin_reala
To be fair, it’s the basis of a good list of companies that you will contact
post-25th to get them to delete all data they hold on you.

------
mergy
The recent onslaught has to do with every organization trying to address GDPR
prior to Friday.

